# 36" T5 Atinic bulbs



## AQUADWELLER (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I bought two 36" Current USA strip lights (2 daylight and 2 Atinic bulbs) meant for S/W tanks. I just bought four plant bulbs to replace the four Atinic bulbs. I figure there is still some good life in these four bulbs. So if you want them for your S/W tanks I'm giving them away for free. All I ask that you are in the Calgary, AB area and I can turn them over to you.

More bulb info: CURRENT-USA brand, 36", 39 WATT, 460 nm Atinic, T5 bulbs. used approximately 5 months and 11 hours/day.

Let me know...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You might have better luck posting this in the For-Sale section.


----------



## AQUADWELLER (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Newt, I should have thought of that. I just tried and I need 25 posts to start in the for sale section and I don't have enough.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Go to the APC Polls section and get caught up


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Newt is right, you do some serious post-count building just sharing your opinion! 

Since these bulbs are being offered for free, we'll let this post stay. Once you get 25 posts, you can start a new thread in the sale/trade forum.

-Dave


----------



## AQUADWELLER (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Dave.


----------

